# Our power rests in conversations with each rider...should we start promoting/using Sidecar?



## RealStatistics (Sep 4, 2014)

Sidecar lets you input your own fares. Our power is in the conversations we're able to have with each rider - if we started to promote an alternative service that paid us fairly (because we could set our own rates) could it work?

You can also request riders with Sidecar, so it could be mentioned every time someone asks how they can request you.

If not, I think we could do *something* to speak with riders and get them on our side. Ultimately we have more contact with customers than Uber staff does, so I think we should leverage it to our advantage. This is how the Taxi industry had so much power, by badmouthing politicians who went against them.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

RealStatistics said:


> Sidecar lets you input your own fares. Our power is in the conversations we're able to have with each rider - if we started to promote an alternative service that paid us fairly (because we could set our own rates) could it work?
> 
> You can also request riders with Sidecar, so it could be mentioned every time someone asks how they can request you.
> 
> If not, I think we could do *something* to speak with riders and get them on our side. Ultimately we have more contact with customers than Uber staff does, so I think we should leverage it to our advantage. This is how the Taxi industry had so much power, by badmouthing politicians who went against them.


Ok...let's work this one...

So...devils advocate here...you chat up a rider while driving for uber. You complain to them about your job. Highly unprofessional but ok. They seem to agree with you and even ask you some questions.

Now tell me...

What is your reaction when Über deactivates you because a client complained that they just want to get from point A to point B without without a driver trying to draw them into their spat with Uber? They say they like using Uber and don't appreciate a driver who tries to steer them to the competition because he is unhappy at his job.

Next...what happens when the same thing gets you canned at Lyft or Sidecar when you don't like what they do?

I ask because if we do what you are asking then the above will happen.

Let's say changes are made. What do you tell the people who were not accepted back?


----------



## RealStatistics (Sep 4, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Ok...let's work this one...
> 
> So...devils advocate here...you chat up a rider while driving for uber. You complain to them about your job. Highly unprofessional but ok. They seem to agree with you and even ask you some questions.
> 
> ...


It's all about the tone.

Example 1:

"I can't believe how much Uber has been changing prices...it sucks! I'm not making any more money...blah blah Sidecar"

Example 2:

"Yeah, it's interesting - I started out making awesome money but Uber keeps reducing the fare, so I'm not sure how much longer I'll still drive. Luckily I just do this for side cash, but I feel bad for the people trying to feed their families who quit their jobs to drive. There's a new app, Sidecar, that I also drive for, which is awesome because it lets us set our own prices"


----------



## Barbara Bitela (Jul 14, 2014)

RealStatistics said:


> It's all about the tone.
> 
> Example 1:
> 
> ...


I like it and I don't.

Why I like it; it's honest.
Why I don't: it's not their problem.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

RealStatistics said:


> It's all about the tone.
> 
> Example 1:
> 
> ...


Yea...very unprofessional in both circumstances. I don't want to hear about your issues with your employer while I am using their service. In fact I would probably lead you on and send the video from my phone to uber and put it on you tube. Did it ever occur to you that you might be referring someone to a service they have already tried. And dislike?

Then what? And before you think this is a fantasy guess again. I know many wealthy business owners and employees who despise this kind of thing.

If you were sidecar or lyft would you want that person working for you? Remember, what Uber does so does Lyft. Commissions, surg, and so on.

BTW...you did not address any f the concerns listed. If you do t have an answer for them, that's ok. I don't have an answer for any of them.


----------



## Mikeydz (Aug 20, 2014)

4 possible things can happen if you do what RS proposes.

1. As UL explains, pax complains, driver cut off.

2. Pax feels bad for driver, tries to be helpful so complain to Uber about how they treat drivers. Driver cut off.

3. Pax doesn't give a crap. Nothing changes.

4. Pax thinks Uber is unfair, and switches to Sidecar.

You'll get cut off long before you can convince enough pax to switch.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Let's take #4.....

So they switch. Who's to say YOU get their business? Lyft and Sidecar are not my competition. Other drivers are.

Since drivers make the same complaints about both Lyft and Uber, what are we telling customers when we refer them from one devil to anther?

Oh...and a note about sidecar. So you think you will get better pay from a system that shops around for the lowest rate from multiple drivers?


----------



## BOSsMAn (Aug 15, 2014)

Telling customers to switch to the more expensive option with fewer drivers could be a tough sell.

Customers want cheap fares. I don't blame them one bit for that. (I do blame Uber for lowering rates so much).


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

I could be wrong about this but....

Here is where I think Uber is going to create a problem.

Lyft folds tomorrow. What is going to be the reaction when rates rise? And they will rise. Look at industries where the competition has folded or been marginalized by monopolies. Prices go up. If you believe the prices to be too low to live on, then the reason for that is to set the stage for your control of prices once the competition is eliminated.

How happy are people gonna be when that happens?


----------



## Mikeydz (Aug 20, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Let's take #4.....
> 
> So they switch. Who's to say YOU get their business? Lyft and Sidecar are not my competition. Other drivers are.


That's 100% my point. Drivers will never cause enough pax to switch to Sidecar to make a difference. Even if each of my 4 choices had and equal chance of occurring, you have a 50% chance that each ride of causing you to get cut off from Uber. You wouldn't even make it to the next day.

Sidecar only makes sense if they can greatly increase their rider numbers. I don't see that happening anytime soon.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

I'd posted this a few days back. This is how to approach this tricky subject of promoting other services. The objection had been raised that it was unprofessional for drivers to promote Lyft, and makes the Driver sound disgruntled. This was my response:

*Pax* "How do you like driving for Uber?"
*Driver* "I like it a lot! I drive for Lyft too! Have you tried Lyft?"
*Pax* "No, I haven't. Whachya talkin about, Willis!?"
*Driver* "Oh! It's just like Uber! Just a lill better! You oughtta try it, here use this code for 25 bucks credit."
*Pax* "Oh Wow! Gee Thanx Wally!"

Not my idea of a disgruntled driver, prolly no one's idea of an Uber Driver bout to go postal anytime soon.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

No sidecar in Phoenix ... for now I'm promoting Lyft. If uber wasn't trying to kill me with bad rates I wouldn't mind helping wipe out thier competition, but since they don't care about drivers, it's best to help thier competition before they end up running everything and destroying the whole industry.


----------



## caspiy257 (Aug 19, 2014)

RealStatistics said:


> It's all about the tone.
> 
> Example 1:
> 
> ...


If I were a customer, it doesn't matter if I were to talk to an angry man who is calling Uber evil (ex. 1), or a person simply complaining about Uber and offering a different service (ex 2), I would still be offered the same service for a bigger price. As a customer, I would think "Am I being considered stupid? You're the stupid one if you continue to work for this bad company. A one-star rating is all you deserve in this case".


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

I've had worse jobs than uber and at no point has it ever crossed my mind to whine to the clientele about my job/company 

It's just unprofessional

Some of you really need to stop conjuring up counterproductive schemes and just take some pride in your work. 

I'm not happy about the cuts either but I'm more focused on finding ways to work more efficiently so the cuts don't hurt my profits while most of you seem to just be finding ways to complain and cut corners.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

driveLA said:


> I've had worse jobs than uber and at no point has it ever crossed my mind to whine to the clientele about my job/company
> 
> It's just unprofessional
> 
> ...


It's drivers with this kind of attitude that allow Uber to continue cutting rates without consequence. Glad you are happy but don't belittle those who are getting screwed over and won't just shut up and take it because they are so "proud".

#squeakywheelgetsthegrease


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> It's drivers with this kind of attitude that allow Uber to continue cutting rates without consequence. Glad you are happy but don't belittle those who are getting screwed over and won't just shut up and take it because they are so "proud".
> 
> #squeakywheelgetsthegrease


Bull shit.

Uber is going to do what they want despite any drivers positive or negative attitude. You blaming rate cuts on drivers is laughable at best. What's worse is the endorsement that woefully unprofessional conduct is the answer.

But hey...I bet I'm the one who's wrong here. Keep on down the current path and let's see how that works out.


----------



## Mikeydz (Aug 20, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> It's drivers with this kind of attitude that allow Uber to continue cutting rates without consequence. Glad you are happy but don't belittle those who are getting screwed over and won't just shut up and take it because they are so "proud".
> 
> #squeakywheelgetsthegrease


Complaining about Uber policies is ok. Trying to maximize you earnings is ok too (so long as you aren't violating Uber policies or committing fraud). But advocating what the OP posted is a prescription to get drivers disabled. Drivers need to focus their efforts on things that are gonna improve their situation, not things that will come back and bite them in the ass.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

You can't wear the hat of company A and promo company B, you will look and sound like a total jackass.

Heres a jackass, watch video


----------



## BOSsMAn (Aug 15, 2014)

driveLA said:


> I've had worse jobs than uber and at no point has it ever crossed my mind to whine to the clientele about my job/company
> 
> It's just unprofessional
> 
> Some of you really need to stop conjuring up counterproductive schemes and just take some pride in your work.


Not sure if it is impressive or sad that you take such a professional attitude towards your $10/hour job.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Mikeydz said:


> Complaining about Uber policies is ok. Trying to maximize you earnings is ok too (so long as you aren't violating Uber policies or committing fraud). But advocating what the OP posted is a prescription to get drivers disabled. Drivers need to focus their efforts on things that are gonna improve their situation, not things that will come back and bite them in the ass.


Violating Uber policies? What's the big deal? We're not employees and obviously not really partners.

They are the ones who violated the trust of the independent contractors who are out on the street paying Ubers bills, and expecting to make a reasonable profit for their efforts.

Uber has shown no loyalty to the IC and deserves none in return. Everyone needs to make money. Uber is obviously getting theirs, IC's should do whatever is necessary to get theirs as well ... Uber "policy" notwithstanding.

If the average IC isn't getting paid fairly then any risk of deactivation because much less of a deterrent.


----------



## Mikeydz (Aug 20, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> Violating Uber policies? What's the big deal? We're not employees and obviously not really partners.
> 
> They are the ones who violated the trust of the independent contractors who are out on the street paying Ubers bills, and expecting to make a reasonable profit for their efforts.
> 
> ...


So I guess you are telling all your customers to switch to Lyft or Sidecar? Or do you just want other drivers to do it so they get deactivated, so you have less competition?

And just because Uber has policies for you to follow doesn't make you an employee. Most contractors have to follow policies determined by the company hiring the contractor. But that's a completely different argument.

Sure Uber doesn't seem to have much loyalty (or respect) for the drivers, but so do most big companies these days.

The bottom line is what the OP suggests is not gonna help anyone, and is bound to get drivers that do what's proposed deactivated.

Maybe you don't care if Uber deactivates you. If so, fine. Bad mouth Uber all you want to your customers. But some frustrated drivers that might not be able to afford getting cut off, might see this suggestion, do it, then get screwed by it.

Protest Uber if you want, I'm just saying do it smart.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

BOSsMAn said:


> Not sure if it is impressive or sad that you take such a professional attitude towards your $10/hour job.


And here in lies the problem with today's workforce.


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

BOSsMAn said:


> Not sure if it is impressive or sad that you take such a professional attitude towards your $10/hour job.


i dont know but it does make me sad that you would think im making 10/hour. because that would indicate you're not doing it right homeboy. sad sad sad.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/the-matrix-blue-pill-or-red-pill.3542/


----------

